# Travel direction on an all sports lake



## Flash

Is there a law or boating rule that states all boats must travel in a counterclockwise direction on an all sports lake? My reason for asking is that I fish an all sports lake, and from the boat launch to my regular fishing spots is an easy clockwise ride - plus I always stay relatively close to shore as I'm typically casting to weedbeds and docks. This past year, I had a couple of "snarky" looks and gestures from other boaters, basically indicating that I was going the wrong way. Its not like it wasn't obvious that I was fishing, as not only was a rod in my hand but others were positioned within the floor rod holder rack standing upright.

I am quite new to boat ownership, so obviously I may be in the wrong. Logically though, it doesn't make sense to me to travel around 400 acres counterclockwise to end up a few hundred feet to the left of the ramp. Usually (except one area on the far side of the lake) I'm in shallower water than the speedmongers are anyway.

If I am just cruising or am traveling to a particular destination far accross the lake, then I travel in the normal counterclockwise direction.:coolgleam


----------



## SalmonBum

Yes, counterclockwise.......


----------



## Burksee

Not a put down but I'd its best to take some time and bone up on the rules of boating, best to be safe than sorry!

Most boating accidents are caused by people that "didnt know"


----------



## Hotwired

This is news to me.
Where can I find out more about this rule?
Couldn't find no info here:

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37701---,00.html


----------



## just ducky

I've had this discussion with friends before, and I'm still confused. In the boating laws and responsibilities section on the DNR website, under "unlawful and dangerous operation", it says:

"Improper Direction is defined as the failure to operate in a counter-clockwise direction except in areas marked by well-defined channels or rivers."

I can certainly understand on a busy all-sports lake, where there are numerous boats pulling skiers, tubers, jet skiers, etc. that all of these users should follow the same general direction just so there are no conflicts. But I've never interpreted this to mean that a guy fishing has to necessarily get in the middle of this counter-clockwise parade. And certainly if he's only going a short distance to a favorite fishing spot, I can't imagine he would have to join in the parade and go all the way around just to get to the spot. So my question, and what I've discussed before with people, is does this apply to any boat on any lake? I think I'll post this question up on the law forum and see what the experts there say.


----------



## richie722

Hotwired said:


> This is news to me.
> Where can I find out more about this rule?
> Couldn't find no info here:
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37701---,00.html



For all the rules you need to know, go here:
http://www.boat-ed.com/mi/handbook/index.htm


Here is the page that talks about counter-clockwise travel.
http://www.boat-ed.com/mi/handbook/oper.htm

Rich


----------



## JasonCarp

Now only if we could get everyone trolling on the big lake counter clockwise. We could call it the lead core ballet!:lol:


----------



## waterfoul

In fact... it is actually illegal to fish with your trolling motor in a clockwise direction around a lake that has a counter-clockwise direction required (which is most all sports lakes in Michigan). Some larger lakes don't have this rule enforced but it is common sense to always keep right (just like on the highway) no matter how big the lake.


----------



## Flash

Well, there you go. Regardless of whether it makes any sense to me, the law is the law. Thanks for the many replies. 

BTW - Burksee, I do not take any comments personal. You are correct, that I should read up on the rules first.

Richie722, thanks for the link.


----------



## Burksee

Flash said:


> Well, there you go. Regardless of whether it makes any sense to me, the law is the law. Thanks for the many replies.
> 
> BTW - Burksee, I do not take any comments personal. You are correct, that I should read up on the rules first.
> 
> Richie722, thanks for the link.


NP, its just that I know the OC sheriff that patrols White Lake in Oakland County and he tells that's the most used line by people he pulls over.  Be safe and enjoy your new boat!


----------



## just ducky

I posted up on the law forum, and the retired CO Boehr interprets it similar to me...it's not meant for a fisherman who simply wants to go from point A to point B to fish. My guess is that this rule is one of those that's only enforced when some bonehead is obliviously motoring around causing chaos...like on Houghton Lake on the 4th of July with a gozillion other idiots out there :lol: That's when you'd want to follow the funeral procession. But on a lake with lots of bays and points, I can see lot's of confusion regarding what "counter clockwise" means. I'd love to see a judge who would uphold this one in court unless the lake is pretty much circular shaped.


----------



## smoke73

I knew about this law before. Well kind of. I had thought that the lake had to be post as a counter clock-wise only. That was not the case. A couple of years ago I was bass fishing. Had a CO pull up on a jet ski and tell me I was going the wrong way. What??? He said that I had to be moving in a counter clock wise direction. This was with a trolling motor and finesse fishing.:rant: I couldn't have been 30 yards off the shore line and there are only a couple of other boats on the whole lake. So I fired up the motor and went back to mt starting point to fish in the other direction. Do I fallow this rule today. If there is traffic, I will to get to my spot. But if the trolling motor is down, I still fill fish in the direction that best suits me.


----------



## waterfoul

What sucks is that counter-clockwise puts me on my backhand for skipping docks. Much rather skip and pitch while going clockwise... which I often do as long as there's no traffic.


----------



## Mark Turner

Now another question that has arisen to me lately?????

What is the legal (recorded) definition of an "all sports" lake?

I have not been able to find the answer to this one, so have at it


----------



## vando45

Mark Turner said:


> Now another question that has arisen to me lately?????
> 
> What is the legal (recorded) definition of an "all sports" lake?
> 
> I have not been able to find the answer to this one, so have at it


Lots of good info here: http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37701---,00.html


----------

